# JAE Pics



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

A few Skyline pics from JAE today... nice to meet some GTROC people at last! Hope everyone had a good day and got home safely.


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

A few more...


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

NIce set of pics. Glad someone was taking photos inbetween the showers


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's Colonel ... cheers for posting them up. Looks like it's the year for the big rear wing !


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

:smokin: pics


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice pics mate, and good to finall y meet you. We must organise a little local meet me thinks 

Andy


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Some Photos From Saturday.
It was good to see every one again

Nigel


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Awesome pics Nigel 

RICH S


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Rich, 

It was good to see you again, I like the new Paint and kit for the Car, very niceley done, 

Clare and John, thanks for the Hard work

Nigel


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*cool photos Colonel*

Seems i had the pleasure of missing the rain,but didnt get to see some of the other glorious cars on Sunday....
Very cool photos though.
Glad to see Nigel takin photos in style again


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

nigel f said:


> Clare and John, thanks for the Hard work
> 
> Nigel


Well said mate, they both did an excellent job, the best JAE i've been to, thanks to the both of you 

RICH S


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice photos guys, unfortunately I only got back from holiday on Saturday night so disappearing off to JAE was completely out of the question for Sunday .
Nigel - err don't you need both hands to fly a helicopter


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome - you took one of my R32 :smokin: 










Good job the pic doesn't show what terrible condition the paint was in. The rain did a good job of hiding the muck  

But then when you consider it's been parked under a tree for the last three months, only to get running Saturday afternoon - that's hardly surprising  

I jet washed it TWICE and it was still that filthy. Much TLC to be lavished on her tomorrow


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice pics
God i wish i had an R34 GTR best car in the world IMO


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Was great to see you all for real instaed of the virtual peeps we all se on here
My first JAE and was worth every bit of heartache to get there
Glad to see you got home ok pikey Did you find out what the lil problem was?
JAY


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

and sme of my photos can be fund on my website...

www.matt-payne.com

my saturday CD was left behind, so am waiting for that to be sent back before putting them up


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

that r32 with the white wheels is phat.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

lol @ matt's photos of some of us!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Matt- great piccies mate!
Scary picture of me I thought- i must have had 1 or 2 drinks by that time?!!?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nice pics chaps, was there myself yesterday, some lovely looking cars and only fuelled my ambition for my "viewing" this week 

the wide wide arch puple one was gorgeous 

hope to be at the next one in an R33

mook


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm starting to hate living here in sydney you guys, your making me so jealous with all the GTR's over there.
Here in sydney the most you see is an abundance of R33 GTS's!

I have never seen so many R's i nthe one place, so what was this like, nismo festival england or something?

mark


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Gunmetal Grey R32GTR's - common as muck all weekend


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent pictures! My car looks so much better in the rain  - or from Nigel's helicopter   

Thanks to everyone who turned up sorry I had barely enough tme to say hello.  

John


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Just answered question for me!!! i was gonna ask how you managed to get the great sky pic of JAE???

Nevermind too slow


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ADUS said:


> that r32 with the white wheels is phat.


Thanks mate   
She is my pride and joy and would not part with her for any thing !!!
Well maybe for the new R33 that was parked 2 doors away from me 
Sorry but forgot whos it was but the do-luck kit and the paint and wheels were just givin me wood all weekend    
Me gets first dibs when she come up for sale  
JAY


----------



## Pete C (Mar 21, 2003)

You got one of my car too! It's a bit small though


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

some of my pics here

http://www.mookistar.com/gallery.

please excuse me defiling my lifelon friends Punto at the end, he's a HARDCORE Arsenal fan and i love winding him up 

lol

Mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Official Photographer*

More photos here:
http://www.cm-photos.co.uk/gallery_events_jae2004.htmTh


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superb pics!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Just out of interest there was a purple skyline there with the white alloys and a vent in the bonnet which surely was allowing lots of water to go straight onto the fan belt??? 

Anyone know of it, and does the water do any damage???


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> Thanks mate
> She is my pride and joy and would not part with her for any thing !!!
> Well maybe for the new R33 that was parked 2 doors away from me
> Sorry but forgot whos it was but the do-luck kit and the paint and wheels were just givin me wood all weekend
> ...


You mean this one ??










:smokin:

RICH S


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Join the queue pal


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

mint green...

friend had a Ford Ka in a similar colour, but that just didnt do it for me! lol!!

but on on a skyline with gold TE37's sweet


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Thats the one and i presume it is yours so was good to meet ya  
PMSL 
Have you decided on how to finish the rear off yet as you were not sure when i spoke to you
That is soooooooooooooooooo coooooooooooooooool I want it now sod the queue ha ha


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> Thats the one and i presume it is yours so was good to meet ya
> PMSL
> Have you decided on how to finish the rear off yet as you were not sure when i spoke to you
> That is soooooooooooooooooo coooooooooooooooool I want it now sod the queue ha ha


LOL 
Yes its mine, good to meet you too mate 
The back is just getting a boot infill, havn't seen any other spoiler i would like to fit !!

RICH S


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Good !!!
I think i kin huge spoiler would spoil it (forgive the pun)
The sleek look of the kit makes the rear look really good without a spoiler
Reminds me of a nascar shape 
Just stunning  
JAY


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Agreed :smokin:


----------



## turbocrime (May 11, 2004)

and lots MORE HERE


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice pics mate, especially page 5 ( ODD COLOUR !!!! ) dont know if i feel offended or not. 

RICH S


----------

